# 200sx 12" bandpass box position



## chomdh (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi, I have a 97 200sx with a 12" rockford in a sealed bandpass box in the trunk. I was wondering what the best position for this box is. At Best Buy, the man said that it sounds best 2 different ways: 1) with the sub firing toward the front of the car and the ports firing up with the box at the rear of the trunk, and 2) the sub firing up with the ports firing towards the front of the car and the box at the back of the trunk. I have it as 2) right now and i like the sound, I was just wondering what else i could try for an even better sound. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Just experiment and see what is best for your car. What sounds good in one car might not sound good in another car.






chomdh said:


> Hi, I have a 97 200sx with a 12" rockford in a sealed bandpass box in the trunk. I was wondering what the best position for this box is. At Best Buy, the man said that it sounds best 2 different ways: 1) with the sub firing toward the front of the car and the ports firing up with the box at the rear of the trunk, and 2) the sub firing up with the ports firing towards the front of the car and the box at the back of the trunk. I have it as 2) right now and i like the sound, I was just wondering what else i could try for an even better sound. Thanks for any responses.


----------

